# The goat Cave



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Been busy building the new goat cave. Plenty of helpers wanting to stand on the wood and tools.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Absolutely adorable! Love it! You can come build me one anytime lol!  Very, very nice!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's AWESOME!!!! (and your helpers are adorable!)


----------



## HollyM (Feb 2, 2015)

Amazing!! Lucky goats!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Really nice place ! Love the little helpers too


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Nice cave and what a neat looking goat!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks nice


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job!!! That's a great barn!


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Goat Cave? I think it's more of a goat mansion! Outstanding job!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

It's been a while since my last post. I did finally finish the goat cave. I'll give it a final coat of paint in the Spring along with a front porch. My wife made me insulate the walls...I don't even have my garage man cave insulated yet...spoiled goats. Rubber stall mats are easy to clean. I trenched a power line so the barn has power now and I have two stainless ceiling lamps - one for light another for infrared heat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That looks awesome ! I can live in that , lol... 
Well done !


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Sweet, looks comfy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should have happy goats


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

That's perfectly...perfect! Great job! You obviously passed "How to Pamper your Goats 101" with honors! :fireworks:


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

You've done such an excellent job. That is a LOT of work involved. I remember trying to help my husband dig a trench for electricity to our barn. I helped as much as our goats helped. Ha. You must be a jack-of-all-trades!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I decorated the goat cave for the holidays. I put a candle in the window and strung garland. I don't know what happened to the garland.


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

that looks fabulous!


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

What a beautiful holiday home for your sweet babies. Please exorcise caution since it seems you might have some garland thieves lurking in the area. I know you have some very happy and spoiled goats. And of course there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yikes,

I'm subscribed to this thread and I receive the subsequent comments. Now I feel like I've failed since I don't have my own GOAT MANSION. Waahhh. Our goat babies are little princes and princesses without a proper palace.

You are totally giving me a goat complex! Heehee (Grins)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Mars13 said:


> Yikes,
> 
> I'm subscribed to this thread and I receive the subsequent comments. Now I feel like I've failed since I don't have my own GOAT MANSION. Waahhh. Our goat babies are little princes and princesses without a proper palace.
> 
> You are totally giving me a goat complex! Heehee (Grins)


No complex. I am sure you are no failure...you own goats after all. ;-) Everyone has hobbies they enjoy and I really enjoy building stuff...Building the barn was as much for me as for the goats. But, I just bought a tractor with a back hoe and loader so stay tuned!!!!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! It's nice to have folks to share my goat habit with.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks amazing!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is awesome. We hope to have something close to that nice at my son's place next spring.


----------

